# New Laco Springtime Vintage Handmade Strap with Photo's, Opinions Please!



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

So Tonight after dinner I go to the Laco website and find a Gorgeous new Strap,The Strap comes Free if you buy one of the new 2012 Laco' models. I just got my 2012 Automatic a little over a month ago. I would really like to get one, but Is this the Correct Price? I copied and pasted it directly from the Website.














*Vintage leather strap*

This high-quality, soft antique leather watch strap is made entirely by hand. Each band is unique and subjected a quality control process, and then obtained his satin stainless steel buckle with embossed logo Laco




269,00 EUR








Google Currency Calculator- 
*269 euros = 357.0437 US dollars
*
Then it states.

*As a springtime special LACO makes a gift to you until March 31, 2012. By obtaining a pilot watch from the "Springtime Special" you get a high quality, entirely handmade vintage leather strap with a value of € 269. Of course you can order the vintage leather strap also at any time in our shop separately.*

I really like this strap a lot, so if someone gets it make sure to get some shots of it!


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Crazy price. I paid way less than that for my custom order Hadley Roma real alligator strap.


----------



## CofC07 (Dec 7, 2011)

I kind of love this too on the 45mm Automatic. I have been hesitant to make up my mind and pull the trigger, but the way this strap looks on it might have been the kick in the pants I needed. 

Does anybody have any experience with how long shipping, when ordering directly from lack, takes to arrive in the states?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a gorgeous strap, but it doesn't work for me on a B-Uhr. It would, however, be pure bliss on any Laco in the Marine/Navy Collection. I'd love to get one but the funds aren't there for me to buy a Laco before the end of the month. :roll:


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure it's well made, but $360 is insane, even for a hard core Laco fan. 

Myron


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Myron said:


> I'm sure it's well made, but $360 is insane, even for a hard core Laco fan.


Well, if you're converting it to USD for U.S. customers, the math is wrong.

The strap is 269 EUR - 19% VAT = 226 EUR

226 EUR = $299 USD (or $296 CAD for me)

It's still an extremely expensive strap, but I think the idea is to get one free buy ordering a Laco Flieger before the end of the month. I _had _planned on buying one from the new Collection this year, but not before the end of the month, so I'm out of luck. It still is a good looking strap though.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Myron said:


> I'm sure it's well made, but $360 is insane, even for a hard core Laco fan.
> 
> Myron


Here is what Bug's me about this... Other than the fact that I narrowly missed the Special to get one of these. I know sometimes companies run
Promotions to get sales , and I think this is a excellent marketing tool. Order any New Quartz or Higher you get one of these. The thing is. Why would
someone Pay 230 Euro's for the strap alone, when that's half the cost of the Quartz model? Literally you could Buy the Quartz, take the free strap, 
sell the Watch and make all you're money back? So you have a $600 watch with a $300 Strap?.....

And @ 300+ dollars for a watch strap? That's a Premium price ! I champion Laco as my favorite Watch Company forever now that I have the Auto, 
But 230 Euro's for a Watch strap? I think I'd Rather buy the a Miyota Movement and add it to my collection. :-d


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ajustin67 said:


> Here is what Bug's me about this...


Why let it bug you? Laco will know soon enough if they've priced it too high. For all we know there was a very limited run of them and Laco is only offering it in their store for the odd few who don't have any issue with its cost. There are people out there who would spend that kind of money on lunch. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them. It's a lovely strap to be sure, but I can't afford it, so it's off my radar screen.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Why let it bug you? Laco will know soon enough if they've priced it too high. For all we know there was a very limited run of them and Laco is only offering it in their store for the odd few who don't have any issue with its cost. There are people out there who would spend that kind of money on lunch. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them. It's a lovely strap to be sure, but I can't afford it, so it's off my radar screen.


Well said, Uwe. And I must admit it has me pondering a purchase of one of the new fliegers....


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Myron said:


> I must admit it has me pondering a purchase of one of the new fliegers....


I'll bet. It's killing me to have to watch this deal from the sidelines. Even worse was the release of the 55 mm LE, which tears me in another direction. I desperately want an A-Muster 55 to compliment my B-Muster. Maybe I can sell my dog? Or the neighbour's children?


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Uwe, maybe Laco will award you one for your loyal service in this forum!

My question is, say we buy a pilot watch with this new strap, do we also get the new stock strap with rivets? And if not, can that be purchased separately?


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> I'll bet. It's killing me to have to watch this deal from the sidelines. Even worse was the release of the 55 mm LE, which tears me in another direction. I desperately want an A-Muster 55 to compliment my B-Muster. Maybe I can sell my dog? Or the neighbour's children?


I know this is nuts, but I have often pondered using a 55mm A-muster as a clock in my old Land Rover. It wouldn't need power, I could just wind it and set it when I use the car, and the size is just right for an automotive application. In this fantasy vision, I have lots of spare time and access to a machine shop (oh yeah, and more money to dump into the money pit Rover).


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Clockwork Blue said:


> My question is, say we buy a pilot watch with this new strap, do we also get the new stock strap with rivets? And if not, can that be purchased separately?


The straps that normally come shipped on the Flieger watches is available separately from the Laco Shop, but it doesn't matter because you get both straps if you buy a watch:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Myron said:


> I know this is nuts, but I have often pondered using a 55mm A-muster as a clock in my old Land Rover. It wouldn't need power, I could just wind it and set it when I use the car, and the size is just right for an automotive application. In this fantasy vision, I have lots of spare time and access to a machine shop (oh yeah, and more money to dump into the money pit Rover).


Hell no, I think it's a brilliant idea. I use an aircraft clock for a desk clock, so why not use an oversized navigation watch for a clock in a car (sorry, SUV)? I've read more than once here that people have bought the 55 mm for use as a desk clock too.

But back to your Rover. You could really have a lot of fun with designing a mount and gimbal for the big B-Uhr. Wow, would I ever like to see photos of that. Who knows? Maybe you could even sell them to other 55 owners. ;-) In fact, Laco could do well selling a line of accessory fittings for the 55 so you could use it as a desk or vehicle clock.

One thing is certain, I'd never leave it alone in the vehicle.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

The entire premise of my statement's were that the logic just isn't there for me. I have no problem dishing out the 75 USD for the 1940's flieger strap. Because though yes expensive, it's Obtainable. 350USD is unjustifiably unobtainable. That's about 3 times the cost to have a Custom Strap made, Bas + lokes will do a custom strap with premium leathers and materials, for less than half the cost w/ intl shipping. What doesn't make sense to me is most the Laco Timepieces are in the 300 to 1500 range, to have a 350 dollar strap is beyond my comprehension. And the reason it does bother me just slightly is because at this price-point, it alienates the existing customers. This is a New Customer Only Gift set, I'm nearly certain the people at Laco are well aware that the old timers won't be buying a strap for 350 Dollars. It's clearly a Marketing Ploy designed
to reel in some new people. 

This is nothing New in Retail, I work in Retail so I know that Certain Promotions come up left and right, holiday promotions are always a given. Having said that, 99% of the time the Promotion is for New customers only, existing customers are already in the bag. I know there is no contract that that binds Laco to it's customers, but this Watch company is Addicting like drugs! Most people are going to be re-occurring regardless they receive the promotion or not. I have already sent the Strap Design to my Strap maker in Wisconsin and he is going to produce a nearly identical replica , handmade with the same leather for under 100 dollars. Why am I buying it? I don't know because now I want it because Laco has it! I can't have the 350 one because my woman will shoot me if I buy it OK?? So maybe I'm Jealous :/


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> The straps that normally come shipped on the Flieger watches is available separately from the Laco Shop, but it doesn't matter because you get both straps if you buy a watch:
> 
> View attachment 647752


Uwe, from your photo it would seem clear... so maybe I'm missing it or Laco updated their website; all I can see on the site points to receiving only the vintage handmade strap with the watch:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ajustin67 said:


> I have no problem dishing out the 75 USD for the 1940's flieger strap. Because though yes expensive, it's Obtainable. 350USD is unjustifiably unobtainable.


I feel your pain, but consider all of this to be good preparation for you.

Someday you might find yourself buying luxury watches and suddenly a $300 strap won't seem so crazy. Here's a case in point: A good friend of mine wears an Omega Speedmaster and the original strap that came with the watch recently broke. Not being a strap-venturous guy, he went to the Omega store to buy a replacement and was quoted over $300. Mind you, it is an alligator strap, but I've also seen Cartier straps being sold for $450 and Panerai and Patek Philipe versions for $350, just to name a few.

I don't know why Laco is asking $300 for this particular strap, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it. Maybe the leather was caressed by a fifty virgins for a year before it was turned into straps? Or they came from hides that were blessed by the Pope? Whatever the reason for their cost, it's certainly nothing that should bother you. Who knows, maybe they'll come down in price one day?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Clockwork Blue said:


> Uwe, from your photo it would seem clear... so maybe I'm missing it or Laco updated their website; all I can see on the site points to receiving only the vintage handmade strap with the watch:


That is very strange. I just took a look at a few models and without checking them all, most didn't list the standard strap, but the Münster did. I would send them a quick email before you order to confirm absolutely whether or not the standard strap is included. Please let us know what you find out.

Personally, I'd be happy to get the expensive Vintage strap even if it meant having to buy a regular strap on its own. They're only 30 EUR (with VAT).


----------



## CofC07 (Dec 7, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> That is very strange. I just took a look at a few models and without checking them all, most didn't list the standard strap, but the Münster did. I would send them a quick email before you order to confirm absolutely whether or not the standard strap is included. Please let us know what you find out.
> 
> Personally, I'd be happy to get the expensive Vintage strap even if it meant having to buy a regular strap on its own. They're only 30 EUR (with VAT).


I have emailed Laco, and they did confirm that during the springtime special, the buyer will receive the vintage leather strap as well as the standard strap with rivets. Hope this helps.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I feel your pain, but consider all of this to be good preparation for you.
> 
> Someday you might find yourself buying luxury watches and suddenly a $300 strap won't seem so crazy. Here's a case in point: A good friend of mine wears an Omega Speedmaster and the original strap that came with the watch recently broke. Not being a strap-venturous guy, he went to the Omega store to buy a replacement and was quoted over $300. Mind you, it is an alligator strap, but I've also seen Cartier straps being sold for $450 and Panerai and Patek Philipe versions for $350, just to name a few.
> 
> I don't know why Laco is asking $300 for this particular strap, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it. Maybe the leather was caressed by a fifty virgins for a year before it was turned into straps? Or they came from hides that were blessed by the Pope? Whatever the reason for their cost, it's certainly nothing that should bother you. Who knows, maybe they'll come down in price one day?


You're too funny! You' have a good way of mixing humor with straight talk man, and that's the best type of talk. Yeah you're points are all correct. God knows why Companies like Breitling can sell a strip of leather for 500 USD. Someone somewhere will buy!!!


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe the leather was caressed by a fifty virgins for a year before it was turned into straps?


I want my leather strap caressed by fifty virgins for a year!!!


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

CofC07 said:


> I have emailed Laco, and they did confirm that during the springtime special, the buyer will receive the vintage leather strap as well as the standard strap with rivets. Hope this helps.


Thanks, CofC07! This is just the confirmation I was hoping for!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Clockwork Blue said:


> I want my leather strap caressed by fifty virgins for a year!!!


While you're wearing it I'm sure.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> While you're wearing it I'm sure.


Yeah, while I'm wearing it on my..... oh wait, I better not go there.

For the guy up there that's all chapped about how expensive it is. If you want the strap bad enough, you could always sell the watch with the regular strap and keep the expensive one, to recoup some of your bank.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, they got me with that offer....
i was planning to get Laco anyway...just ordered one this morning 

But I agree with others here, I don't see myself paying so much for a strap alone


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

pavel36 said:


> Well, they got me with that offer....
> i was planning to get Laco anyway...just ordered one this morning
> 
> But I agree with others here, I don't see myself paying so much for a strap alone


Hey Get a few shots of you're watch when it comes in, BTW- What model did you get?


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

ajustin67 said:


> Hey Get a few shots of you're watch when it comes in, BTW- What model did you get?


I'm also intrique to know which model you're buying


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

ajustin67 said:


> Hey Get a few shots of you're watch when it comes in, BTW- What model did you get?


I am getting The Munster... Should have it today or tomorrow

I will take some pictures when it arrives 

Btw, prior ordering the watch from laco I ordered tHe Bremen model from milwatches.com... Bremen is almost identical to the Munster, but was selling there for almost 200 euros less than the latter... I got refunded the very next day as they were out if stock. I am actually happy with the way it worked out ...

...

and here it is.. the fastest delivery in my experience.. Shipped from Germany yesterday, I had it this afternoon in Canada.. way to go Laco...


----------



## Eduwatch (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everybody:

Beautiful strap, but definitely way too expensive by any measure.

Moreoveer, as Uwe already mentioned, both the light brown color and IMHO the SATIN finished buckle make it more suited to a Marine series Laco than a B-Uhr.

Anyhow, congrats to those who can afford it.

Greetings

Eduwatch


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Fantastic photos, and it's a breathtaking strap - really! It's really adds a vintage aura to the watch. What's it feel like?


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Fantastic photos, and it's a breathtaking strap - really! It's really adds a vintage aura to the watch. What's it feel like?


It feels awesome... The strap is nice and the color is not that light... First two pictures are taken under a lamp so the white balance is off...the second couple of pictures represent the colors more accurately.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe the leather was caressed by a fifty virgins for a year before it was turned into straps?


Only 50 virgins? Seriously? If it had been caressed by a hundred virgins, maybe I could concede the point. But I've seen 50 virgin straps WAY cheaper than this.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I assume the "vintage" bit in the strap is because it is made from Vintage Leather, and not just "vintage-look", am I correct?


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Janne said:


> I assume the "vintage" bit in the strap is because it is made from Vintage Leather, and not just "vintage-look", am I correct?


...I don't know...it looks vintage, but the only markings on it is that is hand made...
there are some stains on the leather, but again, not sure if they are authentic or man made to make it look vintage...
I would say that it is a hand made leather strap made look vintage.. but that is my personal opinion.. I own the strap, but by no means a leather expert.
..though the price of the strap suggests that the leather may be vintage... 
I guess i am not being much help here


----------



## mith321 (Jan 25, 2009)

its beautiful strap, feel good on the skin but way too much to buy it on its own!!! you can custom make similar strap for 1/3 of the price. Its nice to get it free with the watch though :-!


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on a Dortmund springtime special -- pics to come when it arrives.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Clockwork Blue said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Dortmund springtime special -- pics to come when it arrives.


Same here...I just placed an order...can't wait to see it.


----------



## KBI84 (Mar 18, 2011)

pavel36 said:


> I am getting The Munster... Should have it today or tomorrow
> 
> I will take some pictures when it arrives
> 
> ...


Any wrist shots?


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

...and there´s a Paderborn on the way in my direction.
A bit of an impulse-thing, so I hope I wont regret it...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Occipital Lobe said:


> bit of an impulse-thing, so I hope I wont regret it...


Regret a Laco B-Uhr? I suppose stranger things have happened. :think:

But, it's not likely! :-!

I'm certainly envious of everyone who managed to get in on this deal. I do have the Miyota Classic on its way to me as a pretty decent consolation purchase.

As KB184 requested: wrist shots please!


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

I certainly hope you´re right. I´ve just never spent that kind of money on something I haven´t tried on, let alone seen "in the flesh".
I guess you´ll get the update on a forum near you within the next week


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Occipital Lobe said:


> I certainly hope you´re right. I´ve just never spent that kind of money on something I haven´t tried on, let alone seen "in the flesh".
> I guess you´ll get the update on a forum near you within the next week


Me too, but I believe that I'll not be disappointed with it . I hope that I can get it next Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh. My. God. I can't convey through words how impressive the new 2012 fliegers are!! The case finish is superlative! The hand-made strap is beautiful! I am VERY VERY pleased!!! I took a few rough iPhone photos to do most of the talking; my Dortmund:


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks great...congrats on your new dortmund. I'm still waiting for mine, I just checked on the tracking number, it suppose to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Clockwork Blue said:


> Oh. My. God. I can't convey through words how impressive the new 2012 fliegers are!! The case finish is superlative! The hand-made strap is beautiful! I am VERY VERY pleased!!!


Looks brilliant. :-!

I have to say that I'm quite surprised by the effect this vintage strap has on the overall appearance of the watch. I honestly thought it would be better suited to a Marine model - it would still incredible on one - however, it actually works well on a B-Uhr too. Compared to the standard rivet strap, the LE strap really makes the watch look like a vintage timepiece. Nice.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats on you're 45! It's really nice man! Wear it in good health! W00t W00t


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

Fedex showed up yesterday, and after tearing the box apart I was left with a feeling of.....Meeeeeh - I hope it grows on me.
I ´can´t really say if it´s the "vintage" strap that makes the whole deal look too bland, or if it is the surface of the case that is just too painted and semi-gloss. It doesn´t give the impression of a sandblasted finish.
The supposedly snti-reflective glass reflects everything around you, and adds to the initial cheap overall feel of the watch.
So far I´m disappointed. I really expected a more "authentic" look than the one I have been presented with so far.
I´ll wear it (on the riveted strap for now) and truly hope that I can come to appreciate it. I really, really want to, but I have a hunch it´ll take a while.


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Clockwork Blue said:


> Oh. My. God. I can't convey through words how impressive the new 2012 fliegers are!! The case finish is superlative! The hand-made strap is beautiful! I am VERY VERY pleased!!!...


Congrats Clockwork Blue. Wow,another Dortmund! Makes me think and think again since I missed out on the Stuttgart awhile back. BTW is it just the lighting -- or do I see the buckle finish the same as the case? Cheers


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

It´s just the lightning. The buckle is brushed steel, and the case is more like a painted medium-grey surface..


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Bland? Cheap overall feel? Painted? Expected a more authentic look?

I have no idea what you're used to in a watch, but your comments came as quite a shock to me. Fair enough - to each his own - I may not understand (or agree with) any of those criticisms but in the spirit of Voltaire I will defend your right to make them.


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

"Bland" is of course a matter of personal taste, and may be related to my perception of the light-brown strap that comes with this watch.
The painted surface on the other hand clearly stands ot as a coating, and not a sandblasted metal surface as I had expected.
The "cheap feel" is directly related to the light weight of the watch, but also the highly reflective domed crystal. The reflections combined with the coating of the coated case gives me the associations to plastic or polymer, and is the main reason for my initial dissapointment with the watch.
As I also staded; I really want to like it, and hope to get there (sooner rather than later) and expect to do so by changing the straps on a daily basis, to see what suits my taste the best.


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Bland? Cheap overall feel? Painted? Expected a more authentic look?
> 
> I have no idea what you're used to in a watch, but your comments came as quite a shock to me. Fair enough - to each his own - I may not understand (or agree with) any of those criticisms but in the spirit of Voltaire I will defend your right to make them.


I have to agree with Uwe. Whilst I respect the spirit of free thought, individualized taste, and the nature of contrary opinions -- I certainly welcome that -- I do not understand any harsh criticisms of these new models. I hope my commentary is taken in the positive spirit of camaraderie we share for our love of watches; I mean well. Here's how I see it:

I've held two original WWII B-Uhr watches in my hand, as well as have either owned or held a score of "homages" through the years. Comparing the new Laco models, they are the closest likeness any watch manufacturer has achieved in cloning the aesthetic appearance of the original Beobachtungsuhr. Can they do even better? Sure, but we do have a phenomenal set of watches here! I feel that the case finish is Laco's big winning point. It very closely resembles the original finishes issued to German airmen during the war, adopts that antique vibe of the era, and does it with a tip-O-the-hat. These watches do not resemble a contemporary high-end pilot homage, they're not going for a familiar aesthetic or even an expensive visage, these are all about remaining loyal in their replication of the authenticity of the early 1940s. My two cents.

Regarding the crystal -- you will never have a crystal that does not reflect light. It is glass, all glass will reflect light. What is meant by "anti-reflective" is that it is coated with a substance that will reduce the crystal's presence, make it seem more invisible, but it will always be there reflecting some light.

In the end, it's all about what we like or don't like. At least the benefit of owning one of the new Lacos brings that knowledge even more closely to you. Occipital, I'm sure you could find someone here willing to buy from you if your tastes aren't fully satisfied.

Kind regards and ultra-violence,
CLOCKWORK BLUE


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

Rest assured, I will accept your opinions and thoughts on my "review" as positive and/or constructive feedback.
I have never seen an original B-Uhr, and my criticism is solely based on my expectations. As I stated earlier in this thread, I´va never purchased anything without handling it or seeing it in real life first, and this is basically a lesson learned.
I am not posting this to instigate a flame-war, or trying to provoke anything. I am just a little disappointed in my purchase and have absolutely noone to blame but myself.
I respect your view on the product, and am in no way implying that either of you are equipped with poor taste or suffer from lack of judgement.

Regarding the crystal -- My thoughts are based in part on comparison with other watches, but also my rather extensive experience with anti-reflective coatings - both on mineral glass, but also composite resins, so on that particular subject I regard myself to be on the safe side ;0)

I hope to have put the lid back on the can of worms here and wish you all a very happy easter.
I STILL hope that this will be a "keeper"


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Occipital Lobe said:


> I hope to have put the lid back on the can of worms here and wish you all a very happy easter.


And same to you as well.

This has been an informative and mature thread. Expressing opinions is after all the bread and butter of a forum. No one is trying to reduce you in any way because of your comments. I certainly didn't understand, but you've done a good job explaining your reasons and that's all anyone can ask. I too hope that you'll be able to see your Laco in a different light some day. As you pointed out, a strap change can sometimes make a world of difference; I can think of at least two watches that I still own that were on the chopping block, but were saved by a timely strap change.


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for the well wishes, a happy Easter to you as well, Occipital. 

To echo what Uwe said, I respect your voice and I am glad to have your words here. Thank you for expressing your opinions and insights. If we all sang Laco praises every day, we just might qualify as a religious cult! And Kool-Aid causes cancer! ;-)

As a sort of post script: I would love to see Laco redesign their crystals to match the original German blueprints. A more domey dome would be lovely.

Peace & Love & ultra-violence,
CLOCKWORK BLUE


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Fwiw there seems to be a fairly wide variation in the included 'springtime' strap. I ended up also getting the A variant of my Dortmund painted el-cheapo :-d:-d (sorry, i had to laugh a bit about the 'painted' comment haha, if we can't laugh right??) the Westerland, and it's spring special strap is a much lighter color, a light tan to the Dortmunds sort of medium to dark brown. will try to get a pic or two up on board when i get a chance.


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to both of you , for a sober and constructive exchange of views.
It is both refreshing and exceedingly rare to be able to discuss diverging points of view on an internet forum. What a great forum.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Occipital Lobe said:


> Fedex showed up yesterday, and after tearing the box apart I was left with a feeling of.....Meeeeeh - I hope it grows on me.
> I ´can´t really say if it´s the "vintage" strap that makes the whole deal look too bland, or if it is the surface of the case that is just too painted and semi-gloss. It doesn´t give the impression of a sandblasted finish.
> The supposedly snti-reflective glass reflects everything around you, and adds to the initial cheap overall feel of the watch.
> So far I´m disappointed. I really expected a more "authentic" look than the one I have been presented with so far.
> ...


You could have the case blasted. That would get rid of the painted finish and make it look more like a new original, if the right medium was used for the blast. I say, new original because I don't believe the originals were that dark when new. I believe the darkness came from aging or patina over the decades. You can blast it to give it a dark finish, but a blast that dark will leave a course texture to the case.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

To throw in my 2c... The watch is meant to be a military watch. Military watches to some extent aim for one might call blandness. Naval grey and olive drab aren't known for bling.

I've seen various opinions on what exactly the coating is on these Lacos, or even if there is a coating at all. Myself, I find it hard to believe there isn't some coating or other. I also have a nagging feeling that it is a coating that is meant to replicate a 50 year old patina, rather than the original watch. Until someone does a materials analyis on it as well as an original, I won't know. It kinda feels wrong though to me. There's a place for that sort of thing: fake "old radium" luminova, aged leather etc. but I wonder if the laco isn't half way between worlds on this. Having said that, I knew going in that it to aiming for the military look, so I'm not disappointed at all... At least not until I scratch the thing and find out the colour is different underneath, which I suspect is not something you wouldn't have to worry about on the originals.

Oh, and I'm not too keen on the yellow vintage strap either but then I don't own one. The dark brown seems better to me


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> You could have the case blasted. That would get rid of the painted finish and make it look more like a new original, if the right medium was used for the blast. I say, new original because I don't believe the originals were that dark when new. I believe the darkness came from aging or patina over the decades. You can blast it to give it a dark finish, but a blast that dark will leave a course texture to the case.


It's already bead blasted and it isn't painted. And the originals were grey in appearance. (see below).



Chris-John said:


> I've seen various opinions on what exactly the coating is on these Lacos, or even if there is a coating at all. Myself, I find it hard to believe there isn't some coating or other. I also have a nagging feeling that it is a coating that is meant to replicate a 50 year old patina, rather than the original watch. Until someone does a materials analyis on it as well as an original, I won't know.


With a the exception of a few limited run versions, the original 55 mm B-Uhr used a nickel-plated brass case. The appearance of its case was described by one of the original manufacturer's as "metal, matte grey". Nickel has a very slow oxidation rate, which is a reason why it was used to plate brass. It's considered to be a corrosion resistant material and will maintain its appearance under normal environmental conditions for a very long time.

Laco have already confirmed (and this was posted in a few other threads here) that the new darker finish of the current B-Uhr collection is actually achieved through a specialised *sand/bead blasting* technique. I don't know is if this new technique incorporated a change in the blasting media or its size. Also, the its somewhat lacquered appearance comes from the stratification of the anti-fingerprint material that Laco claims is highly resistive to wear.

Those who have handled both a new B-Uhr and an original have stated that the two are almost identical in appearance.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had several blasted watches that were also polished/buffed afterwards and the finish is similar to me. Like Hans and Dieter over at Laco threw there hands up trying to fab up the right finish: 'Verdammt!! i guess we gonna have to use dat pail of paint in the beck room der afterall, ja?.' Besides, a couple days ago i had to hacksaw a strap off my Dortmund (yes, i'm and idiot, imagine that picture watch in one hand, hachsaw in the other ) the watch managed to come out unscathed except a nick inside lug face. And no, there is no 'coating' or 'paint' to scratch through. Unless it's magic tool steel proof paint.:think:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> It's already bead blasted and it isn't painted. And the originals were grey in appearance. (see below).
> 
> With a the exception of a few limited run versions, the original 55 mm B-Uhr used a nickel-plated brass case. The appearance of its case was described by one of the original manufacturer's as "metal, matte grey". Nickel has a very slow oxidation rate, which is a reason why it was used to plate brass. It's considered to be a corrosion resistant material and will maintain its appearance under normal environmental conditions for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Pardon me, but Occipital Lobe said his was painted.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Shawnny said:


> Pardon me, but Occipital Lobe said his was painted.


...his visual assessment was that it was 'painted semigloss', that doesn't actually qualify as 'being painted' in reality though.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's quite hard to describe the finish of the new Laco. I do enjoy the color but the finish is to nicely done which makes it a bit flat for my taste. However, I really think that the vintage strap is awesome.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Andy S. said:


> I've had several blasted watches that were also polished/buffed afterwards and the finish is similar to me. Like Hans and Dieter over at Laco threw there hands up trying to fab up the right finish: 'Verdammt!! i guess we gonna have to use dat pail of paint in the beck room der afterall, ja?.' Besides, a couple days ago i had to hacksaw a strap off my Dortmund (yes, i'm and idiot, imagine that picture watch in one hand, hachsaw in the other ) the watch managed to come out unscathed except a nick inside lug face. And no, there is no 'coating' or 'paint' to scratch through. Unless it's magic tool steel proof paint.:think:


So.... What colour is the metal in the nick? Shiny like stainless steel, or grey?

I've never seen bead blasted stainless steel anywhere near this colour. Even blasted titanium isn't this grey. It seems to me either they're using a special alloy, or there's got to be something different covering it. Maybe this "special sandblasting" technique is firing blobs of Nickel at the watch, which would end up coating it or something.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I was just looking up what pure Nickel looks like, and it seems to me it is quite shiny and metallic. Which makes me wonder again if the B-Uhr was shiny when it was new, and the grey is 50 years of patina. If that's true, it raises the question of whether it is really the right decision to make the Lacos so that they look partly aged.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

To get that dark you have to use a course blasting medium, which leave a much rougher finish.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I found this photo of someone who blasted their Seiko Sumo. I have to say its getting pretty close to the Laco grey. It's a good way to compare how blasting can change the colour.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Laco's New Sandblasted Appears Much darker than that Seiko in the flesh. I can't say though depending on how much light was used during the capture. 
I have never been a fan of the PVD watches because they've always seem to make them appear small on my 7 inch girlie wrists! But Laco hit a home run with
the new finish!


----------

